# Pen castings



## BRogers (Aug 9, 2017)

Here are a couple of pens I cast for a customer.  Cigar band was a little difficult due to size.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 9, 2017)

That cigar ring is cool!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 9, 2017)

Good job


----------



## muzzy17is (Sep 14, 2017)

Good job buddy!


----------



## BRogers (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice work!


----------

